# folder suggestion......



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a few Kershaw's. I found them to good quality and the don't brake the bank. Here is the model I like to carry and would recommend.

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=132


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Have a look at the new byrd knives. Its a spydero only cheaper.....


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Folder - I*

Small variety - hope this helps.

Cold Steel Ultimate Hunter
http://www.coldsteel.com/61lps.html









Buck Alpha Hunter,
http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=3088









Buck Omni Hunter, 12 Pt.
http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=2894









Buck Omni Hunter, 10 Pt., Camo Plastic Handle, Plain,Nylon Sheath
http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=2892









Ka-Bar Warthog Folder II, Black G-10 Handle, Black Blade, Plain
https://www.kabar.com/product_detai...d=1,2,3,7&categoryName=Product Search Results


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Folder - II*

Small variety - hope this helps.


KA-BAR/Dozier Folding Hunter
https://www.kabar.com/product_detai...ryId=2,3,7,9&categoryName=All-Purpose/Utility









Gerber Gator, Drop Point, 154CM, Plain
http://www.gerberstore.com/index.php?xpage=itempage&xid=360









Spyderco Endura 4, FRN Handle, Plain
http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=233









Buck, Alpha Crosslock
http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=3059










or you take one of the finest - my favorite:

Chris Reeve Sebenza (he is/was South African)









...but this is not a low cost knife, but therefore the best


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice knifes Frank. Expensive?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Nice knifes Frank. Expensive?


Hi Bossie,

Depending what you want:
- blade steel
- handle material

The Ka-Bar knives as well as the Gerber Gator, which is also a great working tool, are not expensive (less than $ 50).

The Buck Omni and Alpha is under $ 50

The Buck Crosslock is about $70

The Cold Steel Ultimate Hunter is about $ 120

The Spyderco will be under $100


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

very, very nice.......

pocket knives/watches/releases = MAN JEWLLERY :embara: 

i had this 'lcheapo from ramrod....
http://www.ramrod.co.za/product_images/OE1114.jpg
solid performer........if only i can find it :embara:

otherwise......there's a few spydercos/bryds i want to go check out.....the cold steel UH is looking might fine.......i like cold steels.....got a few, but mostly tactical/tantos.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

urabus said:


> very, very nice.......
> 
> pocket knives/watches/releases = MAN JEWLLERY :embara:
> 
> ...



pocket knives/watches/releases = MAN JEWLLERY => EXACTLY!!!


The company your knife is from is called "Outdoor Edge"

Maybe you should contact them and ask where to find your model.

[email protected]

Hopefully it is not discontinued.

They have also a nice folder available ($ 29.95)
http://www.outdooredge.com/product_detail.php?cat_ID=8&prod_ID=30


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

tks Frank.....

i'm sure i will find it :wink: i bet either my brother or my oldman "borrowed" it....just like my other toys........


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Also have a look on Sharp Edge Sharp Shooters website. They have the biggest selection of knives i have ever seen.
www.sharpedge.co.za

Have fun, its gonna take a while to work through their selection


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Spyderco - they are simply brilliant for what you are after - light, useful and very, very sharp. The clip on the side doesn't hurt either, and the one- handed opening is also a major bonus. Test the open blade lock against a Kershaw, (I have a 1050, which is big and bulky) and the Spyderco wins by being such more solid. I would like a Cold Steel, but they are spendy! The model I have is the Native III plain edge. Brillian in every respect.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I vote for Spyderco, I carry one every day of my life, from waking to sleeping. It lives as far away from me as my Glock does, which is not far. The new steel pocket clips are great, I lost one with the old Plastic clip, thatch grass took it out of my pocket when flushing francolin! No problems with the new one. It serves as a general use knife and one of my backups to my primary weapon (Pistol), My other backup is a ASP baton, but that is annother story.

Ryan


----------

